# .



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## alriodai (Dec 12, 2022)

If youre MTN im a negative truecel


----------



## ICANNOTBECONTAINED (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Been scrolling through some of the candids made of me the last few year and I'm realistically only a MTN or a HTN at best
> 
> 
> This isn't a r/freeCompliments post so drop the sweettalk, this is purely a public announcement, I'll be Looksmaxxing to fix my flaws though, I will never reach Barret's lookslevel, but it's okay



Crazy how far the smilepill can get you.

Don't overdo it tho and turn into something like curlyheadjames.


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 12, 2022)

Another potential giga slayer taken out of the competition after inflicting severe BDD on him
We got em boys


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 12, 2022)

99% of people dont look great in candids, not even male models


----------



## MoggerGaston (Dec 12, 2022)

MTN? I was thinking more of low-tier normie tbh.


----------



## lepo2317 (Dec 12, 2022)

You look good. Your looks isn'tthe problem.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## JovenCansao (Dec 12, 2022)

You should start gymceling


----------



## ICANNOTBECONTAINED (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Don't worry, won't overdo it


Inb4 you do 

Now you're trapped on the site brotha. Constant body dysmorphia and you will never be content with yourself unless you mathematically look perfect.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## RussianTruecel (Dec 12, 2022)

Htn in west, chad in Russia


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## RR2XCUP (Dec 12, 2022)

Get mogged by my ricardo chadmirez eye area


----------



## krisal (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> The reality just is that my ex would have been down on her knees begging me to stay when I left her if I were Barret, instead she accepted my choice


its brutal to think that


----------



## Kinh (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 12, 2022)

Smilepill is legit


----------



## Bvnny. (Dec 12, 2022)

Why do you look like the happy merchant meme on that first photo?

Anyways, your face just have to be leaner really, try getting a bichectomy.


----------



## Autismmaxxer (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> I don't think I look deformed tbh, but my height might be there LTN tier


How tall


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Beastimmung (Dec 12, 2022)

RR2XCUP said:


> Get mogged by my ricardo chadmirez eye area
> View attachment 1992652


Looks like the eye area of BrendioEEE


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Autismmaxxer (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> 177cm, but after using this site probably closer to 174cm


I'm 6ft and still can't get bitches because of my face and average height where i live is like 5'11


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Dec 12, 2022)

Nah looking this way in random Candids is pretty normal tbh 

I can tell you’re good looking still but obviously these aren’t super flattering pics

Trust me you’d be shocked what some supposedly good looking guys look like in pics taken of them off gaurd


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 12, 2022)

Kinh said:


> View attachment 1992654
> View attachment 1992656


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 12, 2022)

what surgeries are u planning


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 12, 2022)

Please spare us the boasting forum Chad


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## krisal (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 12, 2022)

Having proper craniofacial development + Looking NT is arguably more important than PSL rating once you reach a certain threshold
Arvid looked goofy in some of the candids he posted but in his aspie stare basement selfies his PSL was higher
Maybe foids love guys who have candids on their insta/tinder because it removes all potential to fraud
Seeing candids of yourself when you have a craniofacial deformity eg. underbite is a cortisol spiking experience I would not wish on anyone


----------



## WayneSarcosuhus (Dec 12, 2022)

Stop caring too much. Desperation is what turns chicks off and when you tryna get back with your ex ofc she is going to decline. Leave that hag alone and catch yourself a better prize. Fucking mentalcel


----------



## Artemis (Dec 12, 2022)

We are all subhuman sub-5s.

The only TRUE Chad-King is:





No one else can compare to our Lord @the BULL larp


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## russiancel (Dec 12, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> 99% of people dont look great in candids, not even male models


cope


----------



## russiancel (Dec 12, 2022)

@Niko book a consult with Ramieri & Pagnoni ASAP unless you wanna die as a KHHV incel.


----------



## WayneSarcosuhus (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> I don't try to get back with my ex... And I'm not desperate, I'm just being realistic


If you have the mentality of it, you can pull stacies if you want. Your like a very postive HTN and can easily bag women in your same level. Try charismamaxxing.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> just shining light on the fact that rating are inflated


what do you look like from a 2 meter+ distance with 0 expression and side profile


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Been scrolling through some of the candids made of me the last few year and I'm realistically only a MTN or a HTN at best
> 
> 
> This isn't a r/freeCompliments post so drop the sweettalk, this is purely a public announcement, I'll be Looksmaxxing to fix my flaws though, I will never reach Barret's lookslevel, but it's okay



nobody will
lul
most chad look worse than him


----------



## David Rothschild (Dec 12, 2022)

Atleast post a frontal pic not a fucking side profile


----------



## russiancel (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> I'm already not a KHHV, this isn't a joke thread, just shining light on the fact that rating are inflated


_I know you are not. You brag for compliments from these incels like @alriodai and they are doing it. You know you look good even in the worst candids ever._


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 12, 2022)

you're htn with mogger appeal imo


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Masteroogway (Dec 12, 2022)

high mtn with a chad appeal ends up as a chadlite


----------



## alriodai (Dec 12, 2022)

russiancel said:


> _I know you are not. You brag for compliments from these incels like @alriodai and they are doing it. You know you look good even in the worst candids ever._


I fail it for it everytime


----------



## cutie (Dec 12, 2022)

HTN psl wise but with pheno ur at least Chadlite


----------



## WayneSarcosuhus (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1992686
> 
> Isn't this charismamaxxed


aspie convo. Should have just hit her up and set up a date. No need to talk yourself out of the pussy.


----------



## Bvnny. (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1992686
> 
> Isn't this charismamaxxed?


Brutal ignorepill


----------



## David Rothschild (Dec 12, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> MTN? I was thinking more of low-tier normie tbh.


Taking his height into account, he probably is.


----------



## RR2XCUP (Dec 12, 2022)

Im the only chad with curlyheadjames my twin


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 12, 2022)

Attention seeking cuck


----------



## russiancel (Dec 12, 2022)

alriodai said:


> I fail it for it everytime


Over then. This site is only for bragging purposes.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 12, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> what do you look like from a 2 meter+ distance with 0 expression and side profile


@Niko


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 12, 2022)

cutie said:


> HTN psl wise but with pheno ur at least Chadlite


How does pheno help him? He lives in denmark so this pheno is extremely common is it not @Niko


----------



## krisal (Dec 12, 2022)

Easily achievable


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 12, 2022)

Don’t get discouraged, your tinder pics are still accurate depictions of how you look day to day. But same, I’m gonna starvemaxx hard now and cut out carbs, need my bones to show 







My face is giga wide like Barrett. Prone to bloating, I just wish I had a slim long high class skull, fuuuck. Staying looksminned and coping is just making my mental health worse, I just wanna look good


----------



## MoggerGaston (Dec 12, 2022)

bdd.org


----------



## the BULL (Dec 12, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> bdd.org


ironic


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Boxingfan (Dec 12, 2022)

You have no dimorphism (facial masculinity). The slayer in my avi is dimorphic chad


----------



## russiancel (Dec 12, 2022)

the BULL said:


> ironic





MoggerGaston said:


> bdd.org


bdd is cope for ugly


----------



## cutie (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Cope, it's for shitposting and pretending that you're Looksmaxxing but in fact just rot in the off-topic section to cope with being sub Barret







Subhuman without photoshop


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2022)

Regretting the smilepill?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2022)

cutie said:


> View attachment 1992699
> 
> Subhuman without photoshop


Looks Dutch.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Masteroogway (Dec 12, 2022)

OP looks good, might have some success on tinder one day.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Not really, still helps


I was jokingly saying you looked subhuman despite practicing the pill. But I am merely projecting. I look more subhuman while smiling. 😿


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Been scrolling through some of the candids made of me the last few year and I'm realistically only a MTN or a HTN at best
> 
> 
> This isn't a r/freeCompliments post so drop the sweettalk, this is purely a public announcement, I'll be Looksmaxxing to fix my flaws though, I will never reach Barret's lookslevel, but it's okay



Lifefuel for me, candid (first one) makes it seem you got a Jew nose. Like me. 😺


----------



## Masteroogway (Dec 12, 2022)

I wonder if those are paparazzi shots or JB'S who you went to date with who took random pics of you


----------



## Fulgrim (Dec 12, 2022)

cutie said:


> View attachment 1992699
> 
> Subhuman without photoshop


mtn in candids tbh


----------



## Dystopian (Dec 12, 2022)

You are fat ngl


----------



## Masteroogway (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## SubSigma (Dec 12, 2022)

Abettermiimaxxing


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2022)

Masteroogway said:


> View attachment 1992731


My long lost Jew brother. 😻😻🫶🏿


----------



## Masteroogway (Dec 12, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> My long lost Jew brother. 😻😻🫶🏿


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2022)

Masteroogway said:


> View attachment 1992734


He has that evil Jew look.


----------



## Masteroogway (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> My ex's photographer at her graduation party and candids my ex took of me


your avi's jaw reminds me of young Jensen ackles


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 12, 2022)

how do you do your hair? we have the exact same color and texture mines just longer than urs but ur cut looks good and I want to try it


----------



## Grel Hellscream (Dec 12, 2022)

CHAD


----------



## Grel Hellscream (Dec 12, 2022)

also sorry for feeding bdd 😘.. just be happy u have high female appeal and do well on tinder and worry less about PSL autism


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Dec 12, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> 99% of people dont look great in candids, not even male models


Cope, deathniK.


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 12, 2022)

St.TikTokcel said:


> Cope, deathniK.
> View attachment 1992771


you don't even know what a candid is


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Dec 12, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> you don't even know what a candid is


>muh shitty selfie is not a candid
Completely over for candidcels.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Been scrolling through some of the candids made of me the last few year and I'm realistically only a MTN or a HTN at best
> 
> 
> This isn't a r/freeCompliments post so drop the sweettalk, this is purely a public announcement, I'll be Looksmaxxing to fix my flaws though, I will never reach Barret's lookslevel, but it's okay



You have pheno. Your pheno makes you chad on dating apps 

My pheno makes me incel on dating apps 


See the differnce?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Been scrolling through some of the candids made of me the last few year and I'm realistically only a MTN or a HTN at best
> 
> 
> This isn't a r/freeCompliments post so drop the sweettalk, this is purely a public announcement, I'll be Looksmaxxing to fix my flaws though, I will never reach Barret's lookslevel, but it's okay



first pic edited actual jew nose
but looks different in the others


----------



## ExtraBones (Dec 12, 2022)

Being NT with a HTN face and a social circle is enough to comfortably slay irl


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Also I was higher bf% in those pics, I'm leaner now, but I'll be bulking again from next week so saying goodbye to my cheekhollowing anyways


I’m currently cutting. Today I have had 0 calories… Coffie is my fuel ima fast today


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## justshower (Dec 12, 2022)

In my opinion, your self-assessment is correct, I would objectively put you at low HTN. According to TRM, you are about 6-6.5 in most pics you posted in this forum imo (in the first 2 you posted in this thread, you are lower), so about the best looking of 15 men your age, which is quite good. It's important to be able to assess yourself realistically to find out if and what you can optimize.

Your smile is carrying you hard though through good teeth, which conceal many things and make you approachable and appear as an ideal nice partner. If you are only 175cm, of course that drags you down, because even in Denmark the average height for 18-20 year olds should be 182cm (current data for germany).


----------



## ike57 (Dec 12, 2022)

HTN haloed by smile.
I never knew how recessed your jaw is.


----------



## apemaxxed (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Been scrolling through some of the candids made of me the last few year and I'm realistically only a MTN or a HTN at best
> 
> 
> This isn't a r/freeCompliments post so drop the sweettalk, this is purely a public announcement, I'll be Looksmaxxing to fix my flaws though, I will never reach Barret's lookslevel, but it's okay



At least you don't take dicks up your ass like barret


----------



## apemaxxed (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> My ex's photographer at her graduation party and candids my ex took of me


The photographer wanted your ex so he edited the pics to make you look uglier 
Dw you're still chad


----------



## Dr. Bruh (Dec 12, 2022)

HTN


----------



## Dr. Bruh (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> 177cm, but after using this site probably closer to 174cm


Wdym?


----------



## Preston (Dec 12, 2022)

I'd never guess you were polish by looking at these pics tbh. You look like a high class Nordic man.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Masteroogway (Dec 12, 2022)

jew without a jaw


----------



## Dr. Bruh (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Posture worse from rotting, awake longer - more decompressed spine


Ur HTN btw. Pretty clean cut.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Preston (Dec 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> I'd never guess you were polish by looking at these pics tbh. You look like a high class Nordic man.


Tbh I haven't seen a polish a person IRL. Most of my knowledge is based of that humanphenotypes website. When I think of polish. I think of a short skull, round face and a rugged features. Not a pretty boy like you.


----------



## apemaxxed (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> That's what I'm saying, I'm just trying to be realistic, i don't think of it with a deafetist mindset, i just know there's space to improve while trying to be objective/realistic with my current rating, I think most guys inflate the ratings especially mine just duo to my tinder results, just because you're mtn doesn't mean it's over you can still do alright but you still need to improve hard or have certain halos


I mean keep in mind
1. These are a few random photos, I can find bad pictures for almost anyone easily (and even then, you look fine tbh)
2. Bloating, posture, etc have a lot to do with it
3. Side profile is not nearly as relevant as front view
4. Regardless of actual PSL, you clearly are attractive enough and have appeal to get looks halo/attract girls easily


----------



## justshower (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> That's what I'm saying, I'm just trying to be realistic, i don't think of it with a deafetist mindset, i just know there's space to improve while trying to be objective/realistic with my current rating, I think most guys inflate the ratings especially mine just duo to my tinder results, just because you're mtn doesn't mean it's over you can still do alright but you still need to improve hard or have certain halos
> edit: you'll still live shit life compared to Barret, but it is what it is


You also have to distinguish, many do not live in our countries where the level of looks is higher, for some you are gigachad in their countries and they project that on their rating. Also, you have very good pictures, most are not able to do this and know that only from influencers or models.



Niko said:


> i just know there's space to improve while trying to be objective/realistic with my current rating


This is also the right mindset, I can never understand why here some users are so deafetist. Even if someone would be sub5, if he becomes rich, he will still be able to have sex with gl women (even if he has to pay them). I also constantly see LTN with really gl women in everyday life.

Do you already know what you want to optimize specifically?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Been scrolling through some of the candids made of me the last few year and I'm realistically only a MTN or a HTN at best
> 
> 
> This isn't a r/freeCompliments post so drop the sweettalk, this is purely a public announcement, I'll be Looksmaxxing to fix my flaws though, I will never reach Barret's lookslevel, but it's okay



almost brutally heightmogged by a young girl in the first pic


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> but my height might be there LTN tier


How tall is the average young man in Denmark?


----------



## hardworker (Dec 12, 2022)

cutie said:


> View attachment 1992699
> 
> Subhuman without photoshop


still a legendary mogger tbh


----------



## hardworker (Dec 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> Tbh I haven't seen a polish a person IRL. Most of my knowledge is based of that humanphenotypes website. When I think of polish. I think of a short skull, round face and a rugged features. Not a pretty boy like you.







this is what I imagine when I think in polish men, basically skinheads who stab 4 rival football fans every weekend. Accurate?


----------



## cvzvvc (Dec 12, 2022)

Best looking intern I've ever had


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Dec 12, 2022)

*You're HTN

And do a ancestory check cuz with that nose you might be a semite like me & @Xangsane 



*


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Dec 12, 2022)

cvzvvc said:


> Best looking intern I've ever had


----------



## Moggie (Dec 12, 2022)

Don’t fall for PSL autism, the important thing is you have thousands of matches on tinder while self professed forum HTNs get fuck all.


----------



## KingBetaTut (Dec 12, 2022)

Yea OP I mog you and I’m ltn now go slay


----------



## ascendedd (Dec 12, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> 99% of people dont look great in candids, not even male models


i look better in candids compared to normal pics jfl


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 12, 2022)

*I don't care, it doesn't matter. you have 20k likes on tinder alone "muhhh mtn"  , piss off

meanwhile I have 20 you have 1000x more. your value high, mine is low

you = mogger top dog

me = subhuman background character




*


----------



## apemaxxed (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Important thing is to elliminate the flaws you have and look your best for optimal life, tinder matches don't mean much to me as slays are cope, you need to be top tier in every aspect to have a good long relationship


how are slays cope? They're the best measure of how attractive you are


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Dec 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> I'd never guess you were polish by looking at these pics tbh. You look like a high class Nordic man.


Pale balding deformed freak = must be a slavcel (tbh you're right in 99% of the cases)


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 12, 2022)

*don't listen to any1

keep being the oofy doofy happy smiling guy, it works for you now you gotta maintain it

only safe not face ruining thing u can do leg lengthening cus u are a manlet*


----------



## tombradylover (Dec 12, 2022)

HTN at lowest. Ur not MTN or close to it imo.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Dec 12, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *don't listen to any1
> 
> keep being the oofy doofy happy smiling guy, it works for you now you gotta maintain it
> 
> only safe not face ruining thing u can do leg lengthening cus u are a manlet*


>smiling guy
You see there's an issue with that. Smilepill only works if you have a wide, properly grown palate. Everyone would get disgusted by your ugly, narrow palate. If you have that ugly 4 teeth grin, don't even bother showing it. TL;DR ziggs palate or death.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 12, 2022)

St.TikTokcel said:


> >smiling guy
> You see there's an issue with that. Smilepill only works if you have a wide, properly grown palate. Everyone would get disgusted by your ugly, narrow palate. If you have that ugly 4 teeth grin, don't even bother showing it. TL;DR ziggs palate or death.
> View attachment 1993279


*yep another blackpill, op has wide palate beautiful smile, he brings blissful happy aura to his surroundings and lowers everyones stress life will be happy and nothing to worry about

I have subhuman tier smile when I smile I look like I have bad sinister intentions, over*


----------



## purpxo (Dec 12, 2022)

Moggie said:


> have thousands of matches on tinder


 how much validation does he need tho? he uses premium to put his profile around the world to rake up matches while also swiping right thousands of times. JFL if he really didn't use a bot to swipe. @Niko


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Idk man, *I feel like a LTR *and how eager your partner is to stay with you is a better indicator


*@Nookie *


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Dec 12, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *yep another blackpill, op has wide palate beautiful smile, he brings blissful happy aura to his surroundings and lowers everyones stress life will be happy and nothing to worry about
> 
> I have subhuman tier smile when I smile I look like I have bad sinister intentions, over*







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## apemaxxed (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Idk man, I feel like a LTR and how eager your partner is to stay with you is a better indicator


I think height has a lot to do with LTR and unironically personality though
And even if you have everything, keep in mind a girl has a million options to cheat, even guys that mog you. Even if you are male model tier, she might just get in an emotional mood or get bored of you, or you might age. 

I really doubt your ex broke up with you because of looks unless she's some stacy tbh


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 12, 2022)

ike57 said:


> HTN haloed by smile.
> I never knew how recessed your jaw is.


imagine thinking that jaw is recessed 
@Niko you will get gaslighted by the delusional schizos on this site
dont listen


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> I'd never guess you were polish by looking at these pics tbh. You look like a high class Nordic man.


He doesn’t even look nordic 
Looks very polish


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## ike57 (Dec 12, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> imagine thinking that jaw is recessed
> @Niko you will get gaslighted by the delusional schizos on this site
> dont listen


I meant there was poor definition in your side profile


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## fucclife (Dec 12, 2022)

fuck arvid for pushing the barrett pill on both you and me

that fucking cunt i will rape him


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## fucclife (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Time to ascend boyo


whats the thing youre talking about doing to your under eye


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Dec 12, 2022)

Never stop smiling habibi


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## apemaxxed (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> I broke up with her, so you're right, but she wasn't down on her knees begging me to take her back after that so clearly not SMV maxxed enough. But i need to SMV maxx a girl to oblivion, I'll settle with a HTB (as anything under that i don't find attractive) or stay single if it's not possible. it's also very much about luck tbh, even though a girl is a HTB she needs to have the same visions for the future and mindset as me which is extremely rare


Idk what your rules are age wise, but you really want like an 18 yo who hasn't had many relationships beyond just HS stuff tbh. A virgin if posssible

I relate to you in some ways, but I realized that a wife like that isn't really for me because of my goals and stuff. I don't think a woman would ever understand, and even if I did somehow find the ideal woman she would start to resent me for not spending time with her and alimony and kids problems and all that blah blah


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## edodalic29 (Dec 12, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Nah looking this way in random Candids is pretty normal tbh
> 
> I can tell you’re good looking still but obviously these aren’t super flattering pics
> 
> Trust me you’d be shocked what some supposedly good looking guys look like in pics taken of them off gaurd


Lens distortion is real


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## edodalic29 (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> Yeah but most candid shots are made with the right focal length


I think you look good in those pictures . What are you current looksmaxxes?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## NFA PB (Dec 12, 2022)

ew, lets move on to the next forum chad


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1993386
> 
> These are some of the looksmaxxes I'm planning on doing or currently doing
> + The updated undereye area thing I linked in a previous post


Nigga why do you have a tattoo on your rib and why do you want it removed.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 12, 2022)

Smile pill + high trust + good pheno + good facial harmony + the final boss of oofy doofy theory. Everything you have I don't. And everything makes sense. I get 0 matches... you get 20k+ matches.


----------



## edodalic29 (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1993386
> 
> These are some of the looksmaxxes I'm planning on doing or currently doing
> + The updated undereye area thing I linked in a previous post


Love it . For lips , i recommend this burts bees natrual tinted lip balm . It makes my lips look insanely thicker and gives it color + contrast . I have natrually red lips and this enhances this. Ive seen tiktok prettyboys use this . By far best looksmaxx for my lips .


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Spinecel (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> I don't think I look deformed tbh, but my height might be there LTN tier


Height?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Spinecel (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> 177 morning around 175 evening


Perfectly fine height. Just wear 3cm lifts.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> 177 morning around 175 evening


*I mog you, manlet  *


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Dec 12, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *I mog you, manlet *


Meanwhile you are both manlets in your respective countries


----------



## justshower (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> If possible my nose, if not then something that widens my face to make it more harmonious with my big nose, then I want to fix my undereye area, I'll try PRP, if that doesn't work then fat grafts or orbital rims, also i need to gymmaxx, bulk now and cut down to 10-12% BF. And some small softmaxes like darken/curl eyelashes, darken eyebrows a shade as well as increasing density, fix posture and so forth


I think your biggest problem is your jaw and that you are kinda recessed. You lack dimorphism, I don't even think your nose is a big problem if your jaw was better, it just looks big because your lower third is too weak imo. And that way the proportions look off. In this picture you can see that clearly, good picture @RecessedChinCel :


RecessedChinCel said:


>


Compare to:


ReadBooksEveryday said:


>





Niko said:


> then I want to fix my undereye area


This problem I just described is also the reason for this problem. I think hardmewing, constant tongue swallowing and thumbpulling would help you. I started with that again too, but to solve other problems. Thread regarding this, i think you have to do both. https://looksmax.org/threads/differ...w-to-fix-it-maybe-thumbpulling-mewing.618209/ 
So yellow *and* red dots.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Dec 12, 2022)

justshower said:


> I think your biggest problem is your jaw and that you are kinda recessed. You lack dimorphism, I don't even think your nose is a big problem if your jaw was better, it just looks big because your lower third is too weak imo. And that way the proportions look off. In this picture you can see that clearly, good picture @RecessedChinCel :
> 
> Compare to:
> 
> ...


Unless hard mewing can grow my tiny penis, I don’t give a fuck and don’t tag me

I’m a big deal around here. Know your place incel …


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 12, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1992686
> 
> Isn't this charismamaxxed?


what do you say when they ask what your company does?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 12, 2022)

snap said:


> I'm so sorry, Niko. You are truecel.  How will you cope?* Will you reroll?*


*he should uninstall  *


----------



## Hoso (Dec 12, 2022)

bro I thought you had enough IRL experience to not get BDD from this site

I'm sorry but do you actually think that if you looked like Barrett your ex would get on her knees to beg you? its not all about looks, she probably just lost feelings, happens all the time

my MTN friend had girls begging for him to stay and you mog him in every aspect, in LTR personality and compatibility is 90%, if she wasnt attracted to you physically she wouldnt even get together with you

as another user said, how much you slay is a far better indicator of your physical attractiveness


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 13, 2022)

We know, still get unlimited tinder matches, so who really cares.
The MTNs appreciate the lifefuel though.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 13, 2022)

I hope people who think bimax will ascend them see this and see how futile their efforts really are.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> 177 morning around 175 evening


Do you think height is your biggest flaw?


----------



## zeek (Dec 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> Been scrolling through some of the candids made of me the last few year and I'm realistically only a MTN or a HTN at best
> 
> 
> This isn't a r/freeCompliments post so drop the sweettalk, this is purely a public announcement, I'll be Looksmaxxing to fix my flaws though, I will never reach Barret's lookslevel, but it's okay



Yeah I was right to say you were HTN from the start but at least you have the right attitude


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 13, 2022)

.


----------



## zeek (Dec 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> Appreciate it man 😁


Most men are LTN so don’t do anything stupid 

also you should post some menswear and gymmaxxing content


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 13, 2022)

.


----------



## totalretard (Dec 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1993386
> 
> These are some of the looksmaxxes I'm planning on doing or currently doing
> + The updated undereye area thing I linked in a previous post


What is ice on your face supposed to achieve?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Dec 13, 2022)

Niko said:


> Improve circulation so blood that has gathered in undereye area (when i sleep on my face) dissapears/gets better


*what about slices of cucumbers *


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 13, 2022)

Unironically, you are right.

You are shorter than most men in your country your age and you are definitely not anything special lookswise. Just above average with a good pheno and a good tinder profile.

There are a lot of guys like you and even better looking where you live. People here will never be able to compete even with all the looksmaxxing in the world. 

That is the brutal blackpill.


----------



## VenomGT3 (Dec 13, 2022)

I only look good in candids if I’m lean af lol


----------



## mogmeforever (Dec 13, 2022)

VenomGT3 said:


> I only look good in candids if I’m lean af lol


Wide face?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 13, 2022)

candids are brutal


VenomGT3 said:


> I only look good in candids if I’m lean af lol


this is the truth. To look good in candids u have to be super lean in my experience. That's what differentiates ppl that look good in candids vs ppl that look very striking in candids. Popping zygos and super lean submental with ur ramus and jawline popping under almost any angle and lighting is from being very lean

Look a little puffy in these candids tbh not ugly tho


----------



## mogmeforever (Dec 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> candids are brutal
> 
> this is the truth. To look good in candids u have to be super lean in my experience. That's what differentiates ppl that look good in candids vs ppl that look very striking in candids. Popping zygos and super lean submental with ur ramus and jawline popping under almost any angle and lighting is from being very lean
> 
> Look a little puffy in these candids tbh not ugly tho


Lean + good bones. Basically be good looking.


----------



## VenomGT3 (Dec 13, 2022)

mogmeforever said:


> Wide face?


Here are some screenshots from a candid Live Photo. Idk











I was pretty lean here. Aka I didn’t have to pose/jut/clench to look good lmao


----------



## VenomGT3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Jeezus I was lean


----------



## mogmeforever (Dec 13, 2022)

VenomGT3 said:


> Jeezus I was lean
> View attachment 1995065


jbw


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 13, 2022)

.


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Dec 15, 2022)

Niko said:


> Got it when I was 17, it's a looksmin for high class maxxing


Hello


----------

